# Update on Mochi!



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

It has been about two weeks since I pleaded for help on this forum. I just wanted to give everyone an update and you all sooo much for all your advice and kind words! These past two weeks have given me the most grueling and rewarding experiences I could ever imagine. 

First of all, she is the most INREDIBLE puppy. She has grown so much in such a short amount of time. After the first 2-3 nights, she is completely crate trained and goes into her crate w/o complaint. On most nights sleeps straight through to about 6:30AM. (She can hold her pee for almost 8 hrs, amazing!!) She will only make soft whimpers if she needs to go potty and then go back to sleep.

She is also ex-pen trained and she will play in the ex-pen by herself or mostly sleep. That took a little longer for her to get accustomed to, she would cry for hours before, but now she may just give a few cries and then she immediately settles down. I was so worried about SA, but she definitely likes her pen now. If we play with her too much, sometimes she'll run to the pen to get put in.

Recently, I noticed she would limp sometimes, just a few hops and then back to normal. At first, it broke my heart b/c I thought she had some sort of serious deformity. I took her to the vet yesterday and it turns out that she has a medial luxating patella in one of her knees. That was definitely a rollercoaster experience as I thought she had a hip problem. Loose kneecaps seem like nothing compared to what I thought!

Housebreaking is still something I am working on. She seems to know to go on the ugodog but if I don't change the peepad after awhile, she'll find somewhere else to go. I guess she doesn't like to pee in the same spot! 

If anyone has read this entire essay (once I start, it's hard to stop), I only have two small issues with her. One is, she doesn't seem very food motivated. It is really difficult at mealtime because she is a very slow eater. I have tried everything to get her to eat. Take the food away after 15 min, wet the kibble, etc. The most successful way is to have her lay down on a pillow and feed her one piece of kibble at a time.... but that is very time consuming!! I am worried b/c I know she is a growing puppy and don't understand why she isn't going crazy about her food? I have tried both Innova and Wellness puppy food, and I know they are top quality. I have also tried sprinkling it with liver... I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this and if maybe it's b/c she's still a puppy?

Another one is... she isn't very cuddly. I was also wondering if that's something she will grow into. She always wants to play, I will try cuddling her in my lap but she will always want to get out. The only time she is still is if I stand up and she is in my arms high off the ground. Even if I'm sitting in a chair she will try to jump off the chair. I thought puppies love to cuddle  I want to cuddle!

Sorry I wrote such a long post.. I just wanted to share all my highs and lows with everyone. And of course, some pictures!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

The pictures of Mochi are adorable and I'm glad to hear things are going better. It sounds like you have a winner. It sounds like Mochi may not be a cuddler - some dogs just aren't. There are many on the forum who have dogs that may like being near their human but not necessarily sitting in their lap cuddling. That's not to say she'll always be like that, but no guarantees. You'll also find many who struggle with picky eaters. My solution - not necessarily the best - has been to combine the kibble with canned food. That's the only way Tess will eat it. I also feed raw at one meal instead of kibble. You definitely don't want to get in the habit of feeding her by hand - imagine having to do that every day for the next 17 years!!!

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Our older pup, Paco, was also a terrible eater when he was younger (he just turned 1 yr. old last week). We tried different small amounts of "human" additive - grated cheese, real bacon bits, wetting the kibble with a tablespoon of beef soup, mixing in a tablespoon of sauted ground chicken, etc. All of these worked. In recent months, he has become a better eater. However, even now, we sometimes must employ the approach of sweetening his kibble with human food (we also discovered that mixing in a little wet dog food from one of the meal size packets some companies sell - such as Nutro -also does the trick). We feed him twice a day now, and that also has helped - he is hungrier at mealtime than when he was on 3 meals a day. 

Our younger pup, Luke, is not a cuddler either. It surprised us because Paco loved to cuddle. However, now that we've had Luke for 5 months, we are noticing a definite change. While he still prefers his bed to our laps, he has become a real kisser and will roll over at the drop of a hat for us to give his tummy a rub. He has always been much, much shyer than Paco, and my theory is he just needed more time to get truly comfortable with us. Your puppy does sound more like Luke in that way (he was more of a crier when we got him; Paco has never cried), so maybe it just takes time.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Sounds like things are going really well for you! Mochi is absolutely adorable! 
I hope someone with more experience with young puppies can answer your questions better than I can. 
I will say that I think more cuddliness will come with time. My two havs vary in how cuddly they are, but both enjoy a lap now and again! You may find that Mochi is more cuddly at certain times of the day, or when she's tired. I suspect she's just a young, active puppy that doesn't like to sit still very much yet. I also have one that likes to curl up next to us to sleep, but will get up and move if we try and pet her when she's resting. She comes for lap time at other times, but not when she's tired.
I wish you continued fun with Mochi. Don't stress out and enjoy her!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My Tucker wasn't nearly as interested in cuddling as he was in playing when he was little. That gradually changed as he got older. Now, if I'm sitting on the couch he is usually pressed up against me. (Not on my lap, though, but I usually have a text book there.)

Most dog people say not to worry about them eating much, that they'll eat if they are hungry. I don't know for sure...however, I sure wouldn't feed her by hand!!

I LOVE the photo of her in the bed on her back. Sweet!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi,

What did the vet say about the medial luxating patella in her knee? Does it require surgery or anything? Could it also happen to the other leg? He really is cute! 

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Moki is a showstopper! Cute! Glad things are progressing well! I think the problems you mentioned have been pretty common here with others. I know you will get the answers you need!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Showstopper is right!! Oh my she is absolutely adorable - and those eyes!!!! 
I am in love, and if that lack of cuddling, or potty training is too much for you - NJ is where she needs to be 
I would check with the vet about the food issue, mine never had a problem like that. 
I will say that I think some Havs are REAL cuddlers, and some are not. But I am sure a lot of it is she just needs to get used the family. Maybe it will just take her a little longer to cuddle more.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I just recently brought home a rescue pup that had to be hand fed or she wouldn't eat. I got her because the owner did not take the time to make sure she ate and the pup was severely underweight and having hypoglycemic (low blood sugar) attacks. Small dogs (especially under 2 or 3 lbs) are very prone to this and they are dangerous or even fatal. A hungry dog does not necessarily eat. So I would say please keep hand feeding her if this is the only way she will eat! She sounds like she is a very active puppy and does need to eat, even if it means you force her to. 

Your mission is to find a food that she will eat on her own. This is tricky because it involves trying different foods and that becomes expensive, not to mention you have to be careful that they don't get upset tummies.

I have had much success in taking picky eaters and turning them into vigorous, enthusiastic chubby dogs because I fed raw food. I have never had a dog turn up their nose at raw. This is not something you can just jump into. You need to educate yourself on raw food and prepare her tummy somewhat (she is so young, there will be very little preparation though). I suggest you check out the raw food threads here and Google BARF diet and read about that too. If it looks like something you are interested in then either PM me, ask questions here. 

Switching dogs to raw was the quickest and easiest solution for me (I have personally switched 7 dogs with varying issues successfully). I may be something you want to consider.

Meeka


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Mochi is absolutely adorable! MacGyver wasn't very cuddly as a puppy, but now (2 1/2) his favorite place is in a lap. He also can be picky, but we don't give in, other than putting a treat in his food. That seems to work most of the time. He used to like to have us throw a few pieces on the floor first, but he seems to be over that phase. He's changing all the time, and I'll bet Mochi will, too.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, Mochi is adorable...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sweetlotus, it sounds like Mochi is doing fantastically!! You have come so far in such a short time. 

I would put the food out for 20 minutes and then take it away entirely until the next meal. I would not fuss over her~~this sets up a feeding problem for sure. 

The potty training sounds par for the course. Over time, she will improve. It's a long slow process. 

And, she is absolutely precious. LOVE LOVE LOVE the tummy shot. 

And you are a great puppy mom. I wouldn't worry about the cuddling. Sometimes they'll do it when they're really tired. Again, don't press her. My puppy isn't a cuddler either. He prefers to lie at my feet. His older "brother" lies behind me on the sofa. Neither has any interest in my lap. All the best and thanks for checking in!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I adore Mochi - what a sweetie !

Please add some wet food and canned peas to her food to motivate her to eat. Perhaps this will add some excitement to her meals.

Also, is she sleeping in her collar? I always heard the dogs should not have it on in the house. If someone thinks otherwise please correct.

And welcome, welcome to the forum, I hope to meet you both sometime!!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Mochi is absolutely adorable! I don't even want a puppy and IWAP! The picture with the ball is the perfect puppy picture!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What adorable photos! I have one hav that is an extremely picky eater and I struggled putting weight on him. He is just a playful happy boy and if he doesn't want to eat it he won't. For the first few months, I worried, did tons of stuff, and then finally I came up with the eat if you are hungry. Ever since then, we both meshed and he is probably my best eater. He won't eat canned dog food PERIOD <BG> He also wont eat raw PERIOD <BG> But he loves his kibble with a spoon full of meat, rice and veggies. He licks his plate and tries to eat the food of the other dogs and has done that successfully for about 4-5 months. But boy do I remember being in your shoes  Hopefully you will be sending a post like this in a few months too!

I would also think of a luxating patella at 9 weeks as something you really need to keep an eye on. You should contact your breeder right away cause at that age, I would say it is genetic and at that young, your pup very well might end up with having to have it repaired especially if she is already hop skipping. Also the two friends I have had who have had dogs with one luxating patella, the other one blew within a year of the surgery on the first one. I know one of them gave their dog glucosamine so you might want to talk to your vet about that.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*puppies are a little like toddlers*

How many toddlers would sit in their mom's lap if they could play. They would squirm with all that energy. Both of my dogs were much more energetic as puppies and didn't slow down at all until after two. Now at five, Riki actually can sit still on the table for a while at Pet Expo meet the breed instead of constantly jumping on and off the table to greet everyone again and again. He is satisfied at just greeting everyone three or four times!

Daisy is much more of a cuddler...but again, both of my dogs like to sit next to me not on me unless we are sleeping.

They tend to sit on other people's laps more!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Very good information on luxating patellas for your info*

check out this page, there is some really good photos and information on dog health testing and luxating patellas. Definitely let your breeder know as they will not want to continue to breed the parent (s) who have passed this on. It can cause a lot of pain in dogs, especially if she is limping already.

Best of luck to you...such an adorable dog.

http://www.happy-havanese.com/health.html


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Mochi doesn't sleep in her collar at night, she was just taking a nap in that picture. 

As for her luxating patella, the vet said she would need to wait until her bone structure was fully developed before she could tell how serious it was. It really breaks my heart everytime I see Mochi limp when she's playing though. Just b/c her knee cap is out of place doesn't stop her from running full speed ahead!!

The vet said that Mochi may or may not need to have surgery but she won't be able to determine that until later on. And besides, Mochi is way too young right now to have surgery on the knee. I am buying glucosamine supplements today. Thank GOD for this forum because my vet didn't tell me about the supplements!! And I am also trying to get Mochi to stand on her hind legs more to work out her back muscles.

I talked to the breeder b/c I have a contract with a health guarantee. I asked the breeder if I could get a refund IF the vet determines that Mochi would need surgery and she basically got very defensive and said NONE of her other puppies had problems nor did the mom and dad. She kept asking if Mochi may have injured herself in some way and I know for a fact that she could not have as we leave her in an ex-pen when we are gone and stream her live through a webcam so I can always keep a watch on her. Basically the breeder said that I should just return Mochi to her and I got really upset (there is a clause in the contract that refund may be dependent upon return of the dog). Anyway, I thought I was being reasonable b/c I wasn't demanding a refund automatically, only if Mochi would need surgery. We'll see how the situation works out in the future.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mochi is so adorable, and I love her color!!!! She is doing fantastic, and is giving you a much easier time than mine did. Mine also had the luxating patella at a young age. The vet said to keep an eye on it. The problem is still there but not too bad at this point to require surgery. Marble was also a picky eater, and it took trying a ton of foods to get him to eat. He would only eat something really tasty. Kibble was out of the question. He likes canned food now. Also, Marble wasn't a big cuddler either. It was hard to get him to sit still on a lap or in our arms for the first year. He gradually allowed a little more, but even now won't stay on our lap. Now he'll lay brushed up against the kids or I. He follows us around the house everywhere and always lays a foot or two away, but he is not a lap dog. Good luck with your puppy and keep the pics coming. You're doing a remarkable job!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mochi could not be cuter-looks like she's a tri color??
Sooo pretty.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lotus, I am sooo glad to hear such great news! Mochi is doing just fine and you are doing even better. Great job!  I am in love with that picture of her on her back. Toooo cute!

My dogs have their collars on all the time and have had since they first set paw into our house. I am way too worried about them running off and having no I.D., more than anything happening due to the collar. Of course, they aren't in crates anymore either, so that helps. 

I agree that adding canned food to the kibble isn't a bad thing at all and may be just what might entice her to eat. There are many no-grain and high quality canned foods out there, such as Innova, Instinct, Solid Gold, Wellness (i think).... I like the cans of Merrick a lot.

Lotus, you sound much more confident and sure of things now that you've been through the initial stages of bringing puppy home. I know that you and Mochi will enjoy many long years of joy and fun - but you will have to show us pictures, just so we are sure of this!  lol


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> I adore Mochi - what a sweetie !
> 
> Please add some wet food and canned peas to her food to motivate her to eat. Perhaps this will add some excitement to her meals.
> 
> ...


My Lilly wears her collar all of the time. I am too worried she might get loose with her i.d.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How did you set up the web-cam?
Does it stream into your iPhone or another device when you are out and about?

I only ask because many of would love to know what our havs are really up to when we are away for a bit.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Gelber Girl: Ustream! It's the best site ever. I set up my webcam and it streams to my computer. I am at school so I always have my laptop with me. My bf works and he tries to limit his viewing time b/c otherwise he may get fired :X You can also put a pw on the channel if you don't want the whole world viewing your home.

Pixie's Mom: I was told that Mochi was a black and tan... but now that you mention it she is probably tri-color. Actually, she's more like quad-color because she has gray around her eyes. The breeder predicts that she will turn gray like her mom. That makes me sad because I looooove her coloring now.

Marj: Thanks for the recommendation on canned foods. I will definitely buy some and mix it in with her food. I thought canned dog food was bad for their teeth though? Also, what do you do with the leftover canned food... do you refrigerate it? And if so, how long does it last?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mochi is a cutie! Sounds like you're doing great with her. Puppy time is wonderful but it's also quite time consuming and exhausting. I'm jealous of your webcam!! I'd love to do that.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

You are doing just great with Mochi!

Those pictures are absolutely adorable!!!

It sounds like she is acting like a very typical Hav to me!

Beverly


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Lotus, Mochi is such a cutie!!! LOVE those pictures!!!!!!!! About the cuddling...Finnegan, our 2nd hav was NO where near the cuddler that Seamus was and is, I was kinda sad. Well, he is 5 months now and DH and I have both notice that in the last 2 weeks he has been coming to us to cuddle! Now mind you, not live Seamus, but still we have noticed a difference in the cudle department and of course we will take what we can get!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Boy, that is a bummer about the luxating patella, hate to say, but as I love, love doing agility, that would be a show stopper for me. She is a doll, hope she starts eating better for you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lotus, once you open a new can of food, you can dish some out into a container and freeze it, leaving out maybe 2-3 days' worth in your fridge. So, say a half can every 3 days might work out well for you, depending on how much of it you use. 

Canned dog food provides a lot of moisture which is a good thing and is actually better for the teeth than kibble. Kibble tends to stick to teeth, like cookies, granola bars and cereal. It's a myth that kibble helps 'scrape' teeth. There are stats (somewhere, I know!!) that show that once dogs started eating kibble because of marketing many years ago, THEN it was discovered that, oh yeah, we'll have to start brushing their teeth too! lol Raw, homemade, canned and raw meaty bones are actually better for keeping teeth clean than even the highest quality kibble. Of course there are exceptions in that you'll find some dogs have better teeth on kibble, but there always are exceptions and I'm sure they are few. :biggrin1:


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Having a second helps them eat too  Well I think it helped Cuba eat more than it helped Isabel eat. Isabel will eat when she's hungry. She is also small, but at this point I'm not going ot worry about it. I just make sure she has food and water available to her on a schedule.

I am getting frustrated with my Ugodog, but I will post that separately instead of hijacking this thread.


----------

